# Bulldog



## Prince-Seabrook Tx (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello,

I have a few questions about a bulldog system. I traded some land for a 2000 f250 deisel truck, it runs great no problems... It came with a bulldog installed, so it has like four modes I guess you would call them. high Performance, performance, normal and tow or something like that. But when I put it in the different modes I cant tell any difference.. I dont think the darn thing does anything.

If I push the tow button on my gear shift (auto)you can tell (not talking about bulldog). Do you guys run with this button pushed in for tow mode??? I do when going over bridges and stuff, but to tell the truth the truck I dont think needs to be in tow mode???? Its a 34 ft outback sndney 2008


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The BullyDog may not be working correctly but if it is, then tow mode is one of the milder program modes and is a good selection to balance performance and economy vs the destruction of the transmission that would occur if you tow in say High Performance.

As for the Tow mode on your transmission. I use mine on my truck even when not towing as I like the way it modifies the shift points and torque converter lock up point. How it affect a 2000 Ford will have to wait for one of the Ford guys to respond but if it were a Dodge then I say use it.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I use an Edge Products programmer for my Ecoboost and love the added performance. I run my truck programmed to the tow power level all the time for the added performance, without the fear of pushing the limitations of the engine/tranny.

As for your issue, X2 your Bullydog may not be working correctly. Give Bullydog a call and explain your issue to them. If they're anything like Edge, you can plug your programmer into an USB port on your computer, connect with the company, and a technician can pull data/codes from the programmer to diagnose a problem. This came in handy for me a couple years ago when I first attempted to use my programmer and truck wouldn't start!

Todd


----------



## Jay Tee (Jan 8, 2012)

Prince-Seabrook Tx said:


> Hello,
> 
> If I push the tow button on my gear shift (auto)you can tell (not talking about bulldog). Do you guys run with this button pushed in for tow mode??? I do when going over bridges and stuff, but to tell the truth the truck I dont think needs to be in tow mode???? Its a 34 ft outback sndney 2008


I use the 'tow mode' on my 2008 F250 SuperDuty whenever I am pulling my travel trailer (2007 Outback 28KRS).
It does a nice job of changing the shift points of the transmission during acceleration and helps during deceleration by downshifting (to save on braking).
I can run without it, and have, but I like the way the system performs when it's on and I'm towing a heavy load.


----------



## Prince-Seabrook Tx (Feb 18, 2015)

thanks for all the input... I too like the way it feels in tow mode using the button on my shifter, helps with breaking and just tows better. I also think I will call bulldog and see if they can view it usb port on computer.... Due to the fact I did not program it, I just am not sure what I have, so I don't really feel comfortable using it in any mode...

Thanks again...amazing how good input helps one make decisions....


----------



## Prince-Seabrook Tx (Feb 18, 2015)

well I called bullydog the software it was running was over two years old... They had me uninstall from truck, update the bullydog programmer and reinstall on truck. I can really notice a difference.. In extreme performance mode it really has some power and pick-up... I wont be using that much, but had to test it out....

This f250 has 300K miles on it and runs like a bear...


----------

